# Failed to calculate module dependencies?!

## rlyacht

I recently upgraded my kernel to r5, which has been working fine.  I decided to recompile with the pre-empt patch and low latency, and now when I boot I get a messagelike this:

```

Calculating module dependencies ...

Calculating module dependencies failed !!

lots of other stuff, eg about ds, and other pcmcia stuff

```

When I rebuilt my kernel, I had just changed those two options, then did

```

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install && emerge pcmia-cs

cp blah/blah/bzImage /boot/bzImage

```

After my bad boot, I did the emerge pcmcia-cs again just for good measure, but with the same result.  If I try to insmod ds, I get an error about missing symbols.

To be sure I didn't do something obviously wrong, I'm re-doing it before I go to bed and I'll see in the morning.  Is there something I'm missing? What's going on? etc,etc....

----------

## jay

Did you change your symlink in /usr/src/linux to /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r5 ? The easisest way to do this, is using the midnight commander.

Otherwise you are compiling the new kernel with your modules from the old kernel!

----------

## huw

I had exactly this problem. 

You need to: copy your .config to something else. Do "make mrproper" to clean out the source tree then start again from "make menuconfig" When you reboot all your symbol errors should go...(well mine did)

HTH

----------

## rlyacht

Thanks, I'll give this a try.  BTW, I found this information about mrproper in the kernel howto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> `make mrproper' will do a more extensive `clean'ing. It is sometimes necessary; you may wish to do it at every patch. `make mrproper' will also delete your configuration file, so you might want to make a backup of it (.config) if you see it as valuable. 
> 
> 

 

A few hours later ... It worked! Thanks!!

----------

